# Children know safety



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I want this kid around me in the shop in case I need her to call 9-1-1

http://www.maniacworld.com/stay-calm-dad.html


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

Not a bad idea Gary.


----------



## Big_Eddy (Jul 5, 2010)

everyone should have a 5 year old angel.. This guy has one… I have 3 granddaughters around that age… I hope to have them around if the need arises.


----------

